# PB 19" Smallmouth



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Caught 2 real nice smallmouth tonight on GMR, one is my personal best at 19". Details in southwest fishing reports.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=36245&cat=all&limit=last1

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=36243&cat=all&limit=last1


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Let me guess the water was up and muddy? That is the best time for big river smallies, I've done real well this last week also (though the reports I read say the rivers around here are "unfishable"). Congrats on the PB, good luck getting that 20"er.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

You are correct sir, water was up and muddy and reports did say unfishable. Sometimes you just have to ignore the reports, I have had some of my best days when water is just coming down. I've been working real hard for two years to get the 20" but it has been elusive.


pizza said:


> Let me guess the water was up and muddy? That is the best time for big river smallies, I've done real well this last week also (though the reports I read say the rivers around here are "unfishable"). Congrats on the PB, good luck getting that 20"er.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

this is my fourth year going for the 20" smallie. Try to hit the river when it is on the rise, especially if its been low for a while....and crack of dawn topwater...Good luck!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Great looking fish...put me on the list of guys still looking for a 20" as well, closest I got is 19 1/4".


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ive got a couple of 19's and a 21.5 all on buzzbaits in the fall when the water is starting to cool and they are feeding heavily at the heads of holes.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Big Joshy said:


> ive got a couple of 19's and a 21.5 all on buzzbaits in the fall when the water is starting to cool and they are feeding heavily at the heads of holes.


Its my understanding that fall could be your best time to get a 20" smallie.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome smallies! My PB is a 19"er that I caught at Lake Erie. My PB creek/river smallie is 17"s. 

Congratulations on some great fish!

CG


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

Really great SM. My PB is a 21", 5lb 2oz caught at Stonewall Jackson in WV in 2006. Here is a link to the pic!


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=31270&limit=views


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

That's a beauty!


1st shirt said:


> Really great SM. My PB is a 21", 5lb 2oz caught at Stonewall Jackson in WV in 2006. Here is a link to the pic!
> 
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=31270&limit=views


----------

